# How To Find Polar Diagram fo C&C 34?



## IrishMistRacing (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi

How can I find a polar diagram for my 1981 fixed-keel C&C 34?

Thanks!
I.M. Racing


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

US Sailing has them through their website: http//USSailing.org/offshore


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

You may be able to pick up a copy for free from other owners, or from a C&C group.


----------

